# I am moving...need help to think of options for my dog? Please!



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

*EDIT: *Thanks everyone, for your advice. Now I can think... I am going to contact a GSD rescue to see what can be done.
We have to move ASAP (I forgot to mention), which is another reason why we can't find a pet-friendly place too quickly.

:help: !!!

Hello there!

I have an 11 yr old German Shepherd girl that I've had since she was a puppy, but we found out that we have a month's time to move, and we have no money for a home big enough for us and pet friendly. It breaks my heart, but we can't bring her with us. We *never *expected something like this would ever happen. The problem is, I don't know any one who can take her and care for her well. What can I do??

* I've thought of relatives (temporary care until we can find a better place to live): They are willing, but I'm not sure they know how to handle a dog on their own. The last few pets they had were bought on impulse. They weren't provided a good shelter, and a sneaky parent either let them loose (on purpose or by mistake, no one knows) or gave them to a random stranger.
- This is my only viable option that I can think of right now.

* I called the local animal shelter/veterinary hosp. They said they will take her but very likely will never find a home because of her age - also a bad environment for an old shepherd to stay in too long.

* We can't afford boarding her indefinitely. ($30 a day...besides, she hates it and its not good for her.).

* Family is considering listing her on Craigslist. I am totally against this. I don't think this is the safest way, is it?

I'm really concerned because she is _very_ attached to us (She is a GSD after all!)

I'm looking for other suggestions in case the higher ups (lol) decide they'd rather not have relatives take care of her temporarily. Is there a safe way to find an owner I am satisfied will take good care of my pet? Do you know of a place that takes in cases like these?

Thank you in advance!

At least writing this out has calmed me down a bit. If anything, a bit of conversation about the problem will help me look at this a little more objectively.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

That sucks. I went through something similar a few years back with a parrot I was very bonded to, and it's not an easy or fun situation to be in... Why is it you can't take her with you? How small is the place you're talking about? You'd be surprised how adaptable dogs can be, and given she's 11 years old, I'm willing to bet she's probably slowed down a bit by now. If dogs are allowed, I'd say take her with you and try to work things out. If it doesn't work out, try getting in touch with a GSD Rescue.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

You might see if there is a GSD rescue in your area. Maybe they could help.


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for replying 

I totally would take her if I could. She has slowed down quite a bit, but absolutely no pets are allowed at the place we'll be moving to. It does have a yard, but we can't have pets. No ifs, ands, or buts. The places we've seen that do allow pets are too expensive for us to rent at the moment.

Which is why the "relatives" option seems to make the most sense to me right now. Hopefully things will go smoothly.

I'll look for a GSD rescue around here and see if that's a good thing to do for her. Thanks!


----------



## anitah3 (Dec 7, 2009)

In this rental market, I'm sure you could find an affordable place that would take a pet. Rehoming her to a brand new environment would be very traumatic for a dog her age. Poor poor baby. 

Call a property management company, talk with a real estate agent. You may need to pay a higher deposit but wouldn't it be worth doing so in order to keep your family intact. Please try.

Good luck.



LeDaisy said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've never understood why people think it's okay to dispense with a pet when they move to a new place. A smaller place is not an excuse. Dogs can be with their people and be happy even with a smaller home and a smaller yard. At 11, I imagine she is not that high energy any more, and it's very hard to find someone who is looking to adopt a senior dog who is closing in on life expectancy. Not to mention how difficult it would be for an old dog to lose their family and have to start over again.


----------



## summerwind (Nov 30, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> I've never understood why people think it's okay to dispense with a pet when they move to a new place. A smaller place is not an excuse. Dogs can be with their people and be happy even with a smaller home and a smaller yard. At 11, I imagine she is not that high energy any more, and it's very hard to find someone who is looking to adopt a senior dog who is closing in on life expectancy. Not to mention how difficult it would be for an old dog to lose their family and have to start over again.


Ditto............i'd spend any amount of money not to put my little girl through this...........i know this is harsh, but to me, and a few friends i told of this, i'd say this is close to abuse even in it's mildest form. she is going to be extremely traumatized should she end up with a new home without her master with her........


----------



## rotten (Mar 13, 2012)

Large breeds dont require large houses. So if it is a matter of the house it too small in your opinion, i recommend PTS, unless you can find a home that will take a GSD who is going to cost a fare bit in vet fees over the next few years as her hips and elbows and eye sight and hearing go.

If you lived near me, id take her. But we are thousands of miles apart. Try your local GSD club, they have rehoming services.

If you are unable to take her as rental wont allow dogs, find another rental if you can.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Contact EVERY rescue and "no kill" type group in your city and ask about affordable pet-friendly housing. 
A couple of dedicated rescue people in my city compiled a spreadsheet list of pet-friendly rentals, mostly apartment complexes or property management companies, with the details listed (as in, 1 pet, 2 pets, extra fee, small dogs only, cats only etc).
Try for something privately owned.
Talk to the owner of where you plan to move! Absolutely beg and plead if need be, offer an extra deposit (you do get it back after all, so if finances are tight maybe you can borrow this money), etc. 

I think any of the options you have listed basically suck. After 11 YEARS with you, her entire world would be turned upside down to go someplace strange and as you've said you don't really trust your relatives, it could also be dangerous to her. 

Honestly, I would live in a camping trailer before I'd give up my dog.


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> I've never understood why people think it's okay to dispense with a pet when they move to a new place. A smaller place is not an excuse. Dogs can be with their people and be happy even with a smaller home and a smaller yard. At 11, I imagine she is not that high energy any more, and it's very hard to find someone who is looking to adopt a senior dog who is closing in on life expectancy. Not to mention how difficult it would be for an old dog to lose their family and have to start over again.





summerwind said:


> Ditto............i'd spend any amount of money not to put my little girl through this...........i know this is harsh, but to me, and a few friends i told of this, i'd say this is close to abuse even in it's mildest form. she is going to be extremely traumatized should she end up with a new home without her master with her........


I couldn't agree more. I feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place.

And no, where we live, there is NOT an affordable place that allows housing a pet. It's terrible. Anything cheaper that DOES allow pets is located in an absolutely terrible area. I wouldn't be surprised if someone poisoned our pets if we moved to any of those places.

We first have to move into this cheap place for a few months to save up the money for the down payment on a place that will allow pets. Our credit is very bad because of bad decisions we made years ago when we didn't know much about handling money.

On another note, she's actually really spry for a dog her age!  No hip problems that I can tell and still thinks she's a puppy. haha

But thanks for all of your advice, everyone. It's given me time to think. I think we'll end up having me spend time at our relative's place and leaving her there for a little while. Then bringing her back. Not an ideal decision, but I think the best.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> And no, where we live, there is NOT an affordable place that can house a pet. It's terrible. Anything cheaper that DOES allow pets is located in an absolutely terrible area. I wouldn't be surprised if someone poisoned our pets if we moved to any of those places.


Are the cheaper housing choices really in that bad of areas? I say this because I've lived in a few places considered by outsiders to be bad areas and they actually weren't all that bad. A hefty dose of common sense and some good door locks reduced a lot of chances of problems.

If you keep the dog inside and only have her outside while supervised, its pretty dang unlikely someone is going to poison her....

Have you really spread the word about your need for pet friendly affordable housing? Network! Get on facebook and post to all the dog rescue and such pages that you need housing under $x.xx amount of dollars.


----------



## summerwind (Nov 30, 2010)

well leaving her with relatives where she knows you will be coming there from time to time until you can regroup as a whole family again at least gives you and her some hope and some kind of peace of mind.............i really wish you both the best for this situation............i wouldn't wish this scenario on anyone.


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

Thanks.  I'm pushing for that. lol I actually talked to someone today who seemed very amiable and the type of person who'd listen to our situation and make exceptions. There's always a way...just have to look for it!

For now, since we're planning on visiting our relatives anyway (and she goes there a few times a year with us), she won't be too disconcerted with the temporary transition, I think. Phew. It's good to take time to think and listen to advice.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

Shell said:


> Are the cheaper housing choices really in that bad of areas? I say this because I've lived in a few places considered by outsiders to be bad areas and they actually weren't all that bad. A hefty dose of common sense and some good door locks reduced a lot of chances of problems.
> 
> If you keep the dog inside and only have her outside while supervised, its pretty dang unlikely someone is going to poison her....
> 
> Have you really spread the word about your need for pet friendly affordable housing? Network! Get on facebook and post to all the dog rescue and such pages that you need housing under $x.xx amount of dollars.


You're right I'll try that out as well. Time to get back on facebook. 

She's used to being outdoors most of the time, so we haven't really considered a place that doesn't have a yard. We also have a fairly big family to raise. So the money racks up when you consider rooms + yard + location. We have to be within a certain distance from where my father works and our schools, etc, because we have an incredibly busy schedule in the coming months due to several responsibilities. I just really don't want to go back to the bad neighborhood I came from years ago. 

But it looks like we'll have to go back to extra locks and such soon!

Thanks for your reply 

The hard part is that my parents aren't as fond of pets as I am, so they are more willing to part with her.


----------



## Nokoa (Dec 11, 2011)

Let her stay with the relatives. Give them a good crash course on what commands she follows and all the basics, I am sure they will manage for a few months.


----------



## Kodson (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with you Shell, I would NEVER give up my dog, especially an 11 year old dog! I would search the earth unti I found a place that she could come also. You also teach your kids lessons on how you dont throw things away, you stick it out until the end. Please dont give up that poor dog, how would you like someone to do that to you? I cannot understand how you can even ask what to do, its a no brainer, she's family!
Seeing posts like this makes me not want to read them anymore. omg I cannot believe this!


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

Shell said:


> Contact EVERY rescue and "no kill" type group in your city and ask about affordable pet-friendly housing.
> A couple of dedicated rescue people in my city compiled a spreadsheet list of pet-friendly rentals, mostly apartment complexes or property management companies, with the details listed (as in, 1 pet, 2 pets, extra fee, small dogs only, cats only etc).
> Try for something privately owned.
> Talk to the owner of where you plan to move! Absolutely beg and plead if need be, offer an extra deposit (you do get it back after all, so if finances are tight maybe you can borrow this money), etc.
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I'll contact them and ask them if they can help us with that as well.

Lol well I couldn't cram my family into a camping trailer, they would go nuts. But I'll hope for the next best thing.


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

Kodson said:


> I agree with you Shell, I would NEVER give up my dog, especially an 11 year old dog! I would search the earth unti I found a place that she could come also. You also teach your kids lessons on how you dont throw things away, you stick it out until the end. Please dont give up that poor dog, how would you like someone to do that to you? I cannot understand how you can even ask what to do, its a no brainer, she's family!
> Seeing posts like this makes me not want to read them anymore. omg I cannot believe this!


I'm sorry I had you read this then xD.

Yeah I'm kind of being forced to consider this. The rest of my family don't think it's as much a big deal as we do.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like this person is young and still living with their parents. In this economy if they don't take the new place they can afford they may end up homeless. And while I 1000% agree I understand that this persons family isn't as bonded to the dog and probably none of them wish to be homeless. It sounds like the OP wants to take the dog and not just dump it but is not having very much luck. I don't fault anyone if an event in their lives cause them to make choices they would normally not make. I mean they didn't come here and say our dog is old and we just can't deal with it during our move to a new home. They were asking for ideas on how to keep the dog or to at least make a good choice for the dog. I hope that something or someone positive comes into the picture so that you can still have your dog.


----------



## ejpete (Nov 11, 2007)

LeDaisy said:


> :help: !!!
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> ...


Dont put her to sleep,it's not the dogs fault.What I do when I find abandoned dogs is find a home for them then tell the people to contact me if there are problems or they just don't want the dog anymore.I also get their phone # and address and tell them that I will be stopping by and calling them to check on the dogs well being.If they can't agree to that then I move on and find someone else.Most people will understand and let you do that.But sooner or later you will have to stop contacting them and let the dog go.Hope this helps some. PS Havent had any of them come back yet.


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

rotten said:


> Large breeds dont require large houses. So if it is a matter of the house it too small in your opinion, i recommend PTS, unless you can find a home that will take a GSD who is going to cost a fare bit in vet fees over the next few years as her hips and elbows and eye sight and hearing go.
> 
> If you lived near me, id take her. But we are thousands of miles apart. Try your local GSD club, they have rehoming services.
> 
> If you are unable to take her as rental wont allow dogs, find another rental if you can.


I came here particularly to ask for advice so I can absolutely avoid having her PTS, or doing anything unnecessarily hard for her. She doesn't deserve being put to sleep for our convenience... or being relocated for that matter, but that is definitely out of my hands. Ugh I wish I could offer her something better

Thanks for your advice. I'll contact them if I find there is not a better way for her.


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

momof3 said:


> Sounds like this person is young and still living with their parents. In this economy if they don't take the new place they can afford they may end up homeless. And while I 1000% agree I understand that this persons family isn't as bonded to the dog and probably none of them wish to be homeless. It sounds like the OP wants to take the dog and not just dump it but is not having very much luck. I don't fault anyone if an event in their lives cause them to make choices they would normally not make. I mean they didn't come here and say our dog is old and we just can't deal with it during our move to a new home. They were asking for ideas on how to keep the dog or to at least make a good choice for the dog. I hope that something or someone positive comes into the picture so that you can still have your dog.


Thanks for understanding.



ejpete said:


> Dont put her to sleep,it's not the dogs fault.What I do when I find abandoned dogs is find a home for them then tell the people to contact me if there are problems or they just don't want the dog anymore.I also get their phone # and address and tell them that I will be stopping by and calling them to check on the dogs well being.If they can't agree to that then I move on and find someone else.Most people will understand and let you do that.But sooner or later you will have to stop contacting them and let the dog go.Hope this helps some. PS Havent had any of them come back yet.


Yes, if I do have to resort to completely parting with her, I'll definitely be doing this. She's a silly dog sometimes, but a good one that deserves good caretakers.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Could you share with us your state? Maybe someone can come with something to help


----------



## LaRaceGirl (Jan 24, 2012)

i also had to move from the country due to unforeseen circumstances an now have to live with my mom an my 3 kids in a cramped 3 br mobile home in a park that does not allow ANY pets. my friend had agreed to let my dog stay there but now says she wants him gone bc he digs up her yard, whines an escapes. he was used to bein inside with me all the time gettin constant love an attention, now hes outside all the time an barely gets any attention except when fed or watered (im not able to be there bc i dont have a job rite now an no gas to drive all the way from where i live to where my dog now is). ive posted on facebook that id like someone to foster him until im able to get a job an move somewhere that i can have him at but nobody can or will. id hate to give him up bc i love him like one of my children. idk what to do. can someone pls help??????


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Sadly OP, the options for your dog at his age and size are limited. Other than family or your ability to find a place with him, the outcome for you dog will most like not be a good one.

I encourage you to use the resources others have given you and look hard for a place to take your dog with you. That includes less good neighborhoods. Knock on some doors there and talk with the people. This will give you a better feel of how bad the neighborhood _really_ is, and who your neighbors will be. Don't leave your dog outside unattended. 

When I was young and on my own, I lived somewhere considered "bad". In reality 99.% of the people were good, just poor like me. BTW some trailor parks do not allow outside dogs, but will allow an inside dog.


----------



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 8, 2012)

I would definitely try to find a rescue that would take her. That way you know they will screen the home that receives her and you wont have to worry that she is taken care of.


----------



## PuppyL0ve (Apr 12, 2012)

I was actually going to ask where you are from as well. I do have five little dogs, but god....if there's any way I could help or find someone else to help if you're local, I would. I love dogs and I have a soft spot for German Shepherds (first dog as a child). So let us know!!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree that you should check into rescue groups. When I am looking for a dog, I always get older dogs. The last time I was looking, the older dogs kept getting homes before I even met them, so your pup could find a new, good home in a fairly reasonable time frame. I can sympathize for you and hope that somehow things work out that you get your dog back at some point. 

Also, do not use Craiglist or advertise a free dog. That will only lead to a bad situation for your dog.


----------



## txdalgal (Jun 19, 2011)

Tough situation. You are taking the right actions by exploring your options for your dog. There are owner surrenders in shelters all across the country. If a dog is found as a stray, there is a hold put on him to give the owners a chance to claim him. Owners surrenders can be PTS immediately if the shelter is out of room. Sadly there are senior dogs turned into shelters every day. Social networking has saved many dog lives, but the seniors are always a challenge. DO NOT put an ad on Craigslist for your dog. The mistreatment of dogs "adopted" from Craigslist are legend and have been verified. If your family cannot take your dog, contact a breed local rescue (Google them and check out their Facebook page) and ask if they have a temporary foster home for your dog. You are going to have to really work these groups to make sure they know you are not a flake, but take dog ownership seriously and will do what it takes to shorten your dog's time in foster care.

Good luck.


----------



## AndreaBarbosa (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi!

I'm not here to judge you cause I'm not in your shoes and I don't believe you want to get rid of your dog after 11 years, otherwise you won't be here asking for a advice.
Don't you have any friend that can take care of her for a short period while you look for a place that accept dogs? Also, don't worry if your next place is a small place, the most important thing for your dog is to be with you, if you can walk her every day, she will be fine and even if you can't, if you can only take her to do her business and go back home, NOTHING IS BETTER FOR HER THAN STAY WITH YOU!!! Don't listen to people saying you should euthanize her, people like that shouldn't be allowed to have any pet!! 
I'm praying for you to find a nice and safe solution for both of you. I am a proud parent of 3 four legged guys and can't think for a minute to be separate from them.


----------



## Sophia612 (May 17, 2012)

In the end it or your friends!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You might try multiple friends, taking care of her for a few months at a time. Also, the Rescue is usually a great idea, b/c they can have a network of foster homes that will take care of the dog...


----------



## TravelinPaws (Mar 17, 2012)

Abandoning your cherished companion, especially after so many years together, could be tantamount a final goodbye...meaning, the heart break from her side of this would likely cause her to pine away. Economic hardships notwithstanding (and, yes, they are currently brutal) love holds us to a higher standard. Adversity can transform us into stronger people when we place loyalty to our extended family members above immediate concerns, however daunting. Keep her close, safe, and alive.


----------



## djlen (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe I missed it but has anyone here replied asking where you live to see if you are close enough to where they might be able to help you out
of this difficult situation?

Regards, 
Len


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

summerwind said:


> Ditto............i'd spend any amount of money not to put my little girl through this...........i know this is harsh, but to me, and a few friends i told of this, i'd say this is close to abuse even in it's mildest form. she is going to be extremely traumatized should she end up with a new home without her master with her........


Wow, just wow...until you walk in someone else's shoes, you have NO idea what the person is going through. The OP is looking for help, not to told how horrible she is. She's not looking to "dump" her dog.

OP, I hope you find a kind soul to help you out!


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I did ask her and so did someone else but she never responded.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Pretty much kept my mouth shut through this whole thread, but after reading all these hateful responses...

I was always one to point the finger at pet owners who rehomed their pets to due moving. Shame on you!

But now, I know that flat out sometimes shit happens and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it. 

My aunt has three cats and a poodle. Two of these cats she's had for years upon and years, and they are sisters and very bonded to one another. She works two jobs, all. week. long. She gets maybe ONE day off a week, and even on that day, she on call. She's barely making it and is about to be kicked out of her home. We have all searched high and low for somewhere to live that will allow pets, but it's all just too much. She's tried rehoming her cats at least, but can't find anyone willing to take them. Now she's faced with send her pets to the shelter or live in a box. And it's not the neighborhoods, or whether to rent or own, or the commute, either.

All those of you who are pointing the finger, did you ever stop to think that this is a young person living with their parents and has NO SAY WHATSOEVER in this matter? I am this stereotype and I have done nothing but fight tooth and nail over the last 5 years to keep my pets. 
Have you ever felt this kind of pain? Image knowing that you HAVE to leave. HAVE TO. and CANNOT take the pet you've grown up with. Can you even begin to imagine that kind of pain? Not just on the animal's part, but on the part of the person who loves this pet. Obviously not.

This person is not looking to abandon or dump their dog. It's not an old dog they've just gotten tired of and it's not just a simple inconvenience to them, so to hell with it. They have to leave because they cannot afford their living space anymore. What makes you guys think that they can move somewhere more expensive? .-.

This has been one of the rudest, most insensitive threads I have read so far. Sending this person on guilt trips for something that can't be helped, telling them to kill their dog rather than find another option (if older dogs couldn't adjust then I suppose there would be no point in adopting a senior dog from a shelter, huh?), basically skimming the original post and drawing your own conclusions. -_-' Space wasn't an issue, it's that the new places doesn't ALLOW pets. 


OP, I hope everything works out for you and your dog in the end. My best is advice is to keep fighting for your girl, and do everything that YOU can to help her get through.


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been in tough moving situations before with pets and it is possible to find a place that will accept large breed dogs. Hard but not impossible. I unexpectedly lost my home 6 weeks ago and had to leave everything. I've been homeless since. I rehomed one of my dogs, I chose Kaida because she would be the easiest to rehome as well as the youngest at 11 months old. I hated giving her up but sometimes things are out of our control and I know that first hand. If someone would have told me six weeks ago that I would be living out of my truck with my husband and both dogs, I would have laughed. 

You've been given some great advice and I hope you follow it, for the dog's sake. If I was in your position I would put the dog down. So s/he would die surrounded by family.


----------



## Irene V. (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello, :wave: here is what I would suggest. Exercising and keeping her mentally challenged is extremely important. I lived once in a condo and had a male German Shepard for 10 years there until he died. I had no problem with living there with him and was fortunate to have a manager that allowed pets to live there. I loved my dog and the condo very much and could not live there any longer after the death of Kane.

Now, back to your issue with living in a smaller living space. As long as you are exercising her on a regular basis and keeping her mentally challenged, then you are good to go. The German Shepard can get bored easily and a large dog is capable of some very destructive behavior, as I am sure you are aware. If she is going to be home alone, try some puzzles to keep her occupied, I use to tie a treat into a rope ball, or you could leave the radio or television on. The thing to do here is to find what works for her and keep her busy. 

During these exercise periods, the GS will need to be mentally engaged as well. They will need to play. If you are going to go out for just a short walk or a run, I would highly recommend playing some games *before* you go out. Hide and seek with treats is a great game for a small living spaces. I would recommend that if you cannot exercise the dog on a very regular basis, you may need to hire a walker.

A German Shepherd will do fine in a small living space provided you are willing to make a commitment to the mental and physical needs. 

If you feel that you have to make other living arrangements, then I would suggest that you interview the new owner as thoroughly as you can, but remember, nothing is guaranteed in this world. You can only ask the person questions and hopefully, they will be honest with their answers.

I hope I have helped you in some way. 

Best of luck!

Irene V.


----------



## rotten (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes Shell, and if i had your dog, i would too. Gorgeous brute!


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> All those of you who are pointing the finger, did you ever stop to think that this is a young person living with their parents and has NO SAY WHATSOEVER in this matter? I am this stereotype and I have done nothing but fight tooth and nail over the last 5 years to keep my pets.
> Have you ever felt this kind of pain? Image knowing that you HAVE to leave. HAVE TO. and CANNOT take the pet you've grown up with. Can you even begin to imagine that kind of pain? Not just on the animal's part, but on the part of the person who loves this pet. Obviously not.


I am totally sympathetic to the tough choices that come with poverty. But... She (assuming it's a woman) is an adult, with three children. The only other adult is her mother. She wrote, "I don't have a large say as to what exactly will happen to her." I find that a little confusing.

OP, good luck, and I hope that you figure something out. I'd rather live in my tent than give up my dog, personally, but I imagine having three children makes it a lot more complicated. I really think that a better living situation has to be out there somewhere. I know renting is hard with pets, but there are always those gems in the rough that are underpriced, if you just dig deep enough.

I don't think the relatives sound like a good idea. If you post your approximate location, we can link you to rescues in your area, who you can call directly. She would go to a nice foster home, where the level of care would be a lot better than with these relatives you described.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

begemot said:


> But... She (assuming it's a woman) is an adult, with three children. The only other adult is her mother. She wrote, "I don't have a large say as to what exactly will happen to her." I find that a little confusing.


I must've missed the part where she specifically said she has 3 children and the only adult is the mother, because the only words I read were 'large family' and 'staying close [her] father.'


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

I wish you the best life often throws us curves we have no control over.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> I must've missed the part where she specifically said she has 3 children and the only adult is the mother, because the only words I read were 'large family' and 'staying close [her] father.'


Oops, I mixed up LeRaceGirl's response on page 2 with the OP's. She doesn't say that. Sorry! But she did say stuff that led me to believe she's an adult, like:

"It does have a yard, but we can't have pets. No ifs, ands, or buts. The places we've seen that do allow pets are too expensive for us to rent at the moment." So she goes to see places for rent herself, and talks about it like she's part of the decision making.

"Our credit is very bad because of bad decisions we made years ago when we didn't know much about handling money." She includes herself in the bad financial decisions, made years ago, and says "our" credit.

"We also have a fairly big family to raise. So the money racks up when you consider rooms + yard + location." Self-explanatory.

Maybe she's in college but still living with her parents and younger siblings. Or maybe she's like LeRaceGirl, and she's an adult with kids, but financial circumstances have forced her to live with her parents.

Anyway, I wish she had come back to tell use her location, so we could help her find resources like GSD rescues.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

if this was my situation i would fight for my pet & nothing would deny me. why is it not your decision? i have lived in an eco apartment (as in one room) with 2 dogs before so i know how hard finding a place with a dog can be. I also had to look around for a place & the one that I found wasnt in a great neighborhood either. but we made it work.


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm back. Thank you all very much for your posts. I didn't talk a lot about myself because this is the internet after all, and you never know who you might be talking to.

*We're located near the SE part of PA.*

We also have no friends who are willing to take her now. She's a big, hairy dog, and they are not pet-people. I don't want to be a burden to them anyway.

It is definitely final that we cannot keep her for a certain number of months. Our plan for now is to contact a Senior GSD rescue (I'm contacting a few today), and see if they have a place for her. Hopefully, the rescue will take her. She may not find a permanent home and will remain in foster care, so I think we'll have the option to have her back when we have a place for her.

*But *I do have one more question for you that I really need honest answers for. Our schedule (and this is not changeable for several reasons) will require us to kennel her in the weekends if we do get her back after those months (probably over 6).

Do you believe this is healthy for her breed? I'm thinking it might actually be better for her continue staying at the rescue (where we can visit her and check up on her), or is it better to still live with us but be kenneled weekends? Or I guess hire a sitter. I'll be asking them this question as well.

I don't want to hurt her because of a selfish desire to keep her with me. I'm just looking for the best option for her.


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> if this was my situation i would fight for my pet & nothing would deny me. why is it not your decision? i have lived in an eco apartment (as in one room) with 2 dogs before so i know how hard finding a place with a dog can be. I also had to look around for a place & the one that I found wasnt in a great neighborhood either. but we made it work.


I can't go into detail why, because I'm paranoid about info on the internet. : oP
Edit: I just realized how creepy this sounds haha. But I've heard too many stories about nasty people gathering information about individuals on the internet and using it to locate/rob/etc., whatever it is they want to do.

But we have only a month's time to move, have absolutely NO money to rent a home big enough for us AND pet-friendly. We need a home for her now, because in a month's time, she won't have any. We can't "sneak" her in because firstly, it's not right, and secondly, the place we're staying in for now is not ours anyway.

I'm looking for a home because there is no way we can keep her for the next few months, and that's a final fact.


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmm it all sounds very clandestine... having a senior lady myself, I couldn't imagine doing this to her but circumstances I guess... so try to get your girl into rescue or foster asap. Hopefully a nice foster parent will keep her at her age and you can visit. I really think you should keep it as simple as possible for her.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Shell said:


> Are the cheaper housing choices really in that bad of areas? I say this because I've lived in a few places considered by outsiders to be bad areas and they actually weren't all that bad. A hefty dose of common sense and some good door locks reduced a lot of chances of problems.


 This. Our last two houses were both in areas other people considered sketchy. We didn't have an issue in either. Both neighborhoods were actually pretty quiet. The only issue we've had here is the rental diagonally across the street from us seems to attract people who inevitably get into a yelling match and then move out in the night. *shrug* It's more amusing than anything.

If you send her to a rescue, I'd not torment her with frequent visits. How sad for an old dog to see their family and assume they are going home and then leave again, over and over. 

I don't find kenneling on the weekends to be any more cruel than sending her off to a rescue though.


----------



## LeDaisy (May 16, 2012)

4paws-up said:


> I wish you the best life often throws us curves we have no control over.


Thank you. Things are looking up. We only have a month to make all these decisions and find a place big enough for us and her, but at least we have a place to stay in for now.

I understand many of you would fight tooth and nail for your dog and even prefer being homeless/living in a tent, etc., but our priorities are human family members first. We can't have a family with kids out in the streets because of our dog, no matter how loyal and good she is...

Thanks for understanding.


I'm so glad there are wonderful people who have opened up their homes for these kinds of situations. (Senior GSD rescues.) I hope we'll be able to have her back when we have a home for her.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

LeDaisy said:


> I'm thinking it might actually be better for her continue staying at the rescue (where we can visit her and check up on her), or is it better to still live with us but be kenneled weekends? Or I guess hire a sitter. I'll be asking them this question as well.
> 
> I don't want to hurt her because of a selfish desire to keep her with me. I'm just looking for the best option for her.


Perhaps you can arrange something, but with most rescues, once you give up the dog, you forfeit your rights to her, and if she is in another home, it may be in her best interest that you don't visit her and keep the ties if you cannot take her back.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

LeDaisy said:


> I'm so glad there are wonderful people who have opened up their homes for these kinds of situations. (Senior GSD rescues.) I hope we'll be able to have her back when we have a home for her.


I happen to be a wonderful person...!

Instead of relying on the kindness of strangers to adopt your beloved 11 year old family member..
Perhaps you could give up your cellphone with a data plan...and cable TV and internet access...
Thats gotta be about $200..probably more.
I would miss your posts...but Im willing to sacrafice that .


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Shell said:


> Honestly, I would live in a camping trailer before I'd give up my dog.


My family lived in a hotel for 4 months to keep our dogs with us. It can be done, you just have to have the determination to do it!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey I live in a 'trailer' (an airstream actually) its small (no slide) but we make it work even with a crate in here... We can't use one corner of our couch but I wouldn't have it any other way. 

I actually left a job for my animals (bosses kids were borderline abusive to them IMO) so we found other employment & we are all much happier for it) my animals ARE my kids, get a hotel I'd you have to, expensive I know but if it was me I would be homeless before I would give up my dogs


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so glad you're calling rescues and finding a place for her. I think that is the best choice, and it's good that you're getting it set up now instead of waiting until the last minute and having no options.



Pawzk9 said:


> Perhaps you can arrange something, but with most rescues, once you give up the dog, you forfeit your rights to her, and if she is in another home, it may be in her best interest that you don't visit her and keep the ties if you cannot take her back.


I agree with this. I don't think they will let you arrange to get her back after a certain amount of time. They are a rescue, not pet-sitters, after all, and once they have her they will want what's best for her -- which includes a secure forever home.

It sounds like you just aren't in a good position to own a dog right now, even after you get back into a home where you could, technically, have a dog on weekdays. Dogs are expensive and time-consuming, and not every family can afford them or has the time for them. That's just the way it is. Maybe some day, when your circumstances are different, you will be able to have a pet again. I hope that you will keep this in mind, once the pangs of missing her set in, so you don't make a snap decision to get another dog (I'm just mentioning it because it seems like a lot of people do that).

Good luck with getting your finances back on track, and with getting her into a nice foster home where she will be taken care of.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

begemot said:


> I agree with this. I don't think they will let you arrange to get her back after a certain amount of time. They are a rescue, not pet-sitters, after all, and once they have her they will want what's best for her -- which includes a secure forever home.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not always- especially if there is a chance of reuniting the owner and dog within a few months. A rescue here took in a pit bull when the family lost their home in a fire (the pit bull woke them all up and everyone was safe) when the family started living in their car and then a hotel room because they couldn't find safe and affordable housing that would take the pit. It was with the intention and agreement of returning the dog when the family found housing. Unfortunately, in that case the family wasn't able to and they decided to give up the pit for adoption (a great home was found and the pit was a young dog who hadn't lived with the first family for very long) but sometimes if the time frame is short and the person is LIKELY to be in the position to take back their dog and provide stability after that, then rescue may provide temporary foster care.
> ...


----------



## KatieD (Aug 4, 2011)

I wish everyone would read *all* the posts before responding. I do not think she has control over cell phone plans, internet etc. This is a girl living with her parents who has to give up her beloved GSD because *her parents* are moving the family. From what I read her parents have picked the new housing and they are not as attached to the dog and have no issues with giving up the dog. Please don't be so hard on this girl. She is just asking for advice on how to find her dog a new home. The question is not how to keep the dog.

LeDaisy, check out this site - Pennsylvania Pet Shelters and Animal Rescue - http://muttcats.com/shelters/pennsylvania.htm - and call the rescues listed. You might find someone willing to foster. I wish you luck in finding a home for your dog. I wish I could take her but I just got a new rescue and my husband says I am at my limit but I will ask around. I am in your area also.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would personally would rehome the dog to someone, i don't know about you guys over there, but in the Uk there is a rescue called oldies club, dogs have to be over the age of 7, and actually it is quite popular, some old people want an old dog because they are normally quite and do not want to do much, and some people just prefer them because they might not have the time for an active young dog, so you could always look on the net for a site like this, i would not leave my dog with someone i know who does not want to look after it like i would, i would also go through a rescue, as they check out homes before rehoming a dog.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

If you absolutely can't keep the dog I would go the rescue route. There are ppl (me) that love older dogs & have the perfect lifestyle for an older dog to live out their retirement years (which might be my next dog if I don't decide to get a cane corso pup) I love that feeling . I'm sure I'm not the only person out there, I would take her myself but I live in tx.

PA you say? I'll google PA GSD rescues & link them.

Edit: here they are:
http://www.gsr-sp.com/
http://www.magsr.org/
http://germanshepherd.rescueme.org/Pennsylvania -this one has a 'post an animal' section at the top of the page, you might be able to post her there, most rescues of they can't take her outright will let you do a 'curtesy listing' deal with them.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your situation. I don't know anything about them, but you might check out Sixth Angel Shepherd Rescue in Marcus Hook. You could also ask people at work, school, or who belong to organizations you are involved with.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

KatieD said:


> I wish everyone would read *all* the posts before responding. I do not think she has control over cell phone plans, internet etc. This is a girl living with her parents who has to give up her beloved GSD because *her parents* are moving the family. From what I read her parents have picked the new housing and they are not as attached to the dog and have no issues with giving up the dog. Please don't be so hard on this girl. She is just asking for advice on how to find her dog a new home. The question is not how to keep the dog.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

